# Armored pit bulls and a wolf pack



## boomstick

I enjoyed reading this and don't know if it's been around. Some non-believers, I prey it real! But my sister had a Dogo breed out of TX. Cross between a pit and Great Dane. BMF. 

Looks like a 2 parter.


It was a crisp spring evening at my brother n law Sam's ranch house North of Yellow Stone in Montana. We just arrived after a long drive from the Hill Country in Texas when we decided to escape the heat for a week. My husband Bill and I brought up some fresh wild pig and a couple of cases of Shiner Bock beer. Neither me nor my husband have ever been to Montana and the views are like something from a dream. As dinner was cooking on the grill and we where putting down a few beers my brother n law started talking about something we never considered being from the Lone Star State.

It looked like something was concerning Sam when he stated that he has lost 12 calves and 2 cows this year to wolves and I don't know what to do. He said I shoot the vermin when I see them but after I shot the first few wolves they have gotten smart and come into my fields when they know I'm not around. I tried to use dogs and they ended up dead just like my cows and Im thinking about selling my ranch and just moving on. Bill said brother don't do that your not the quitting type there has to be something to do. Your not thinking out the box, you should handle them like we handle the pigs in Texas. Sam said what you mean Bill wolves and pigs are both vermin but wolves are a whole different monster. Sam you just didn't use the right dogs and the right gear my pig tracking pit bulls can handle those damn mutts. Bill your just nuts thinking any dog can take a pack of wolves and come out alive or at least mauled. Sam I bet you my pig tracking dogs can take the pack harassing your ranch and if I win you have to take me deep sea fishing in Hawaii. You got a deal Bill your pit bulls are toast.

We arrived back in Texas with a return trip planned for fall. My husband got straight work with the dogs. We have a great group of pits for hunting hogzilla. Our lead dog is a 85lbs red pit we call Dahmer who has been chasing pigs for us for a couple years I never seen a dog with the desire to hunt like our fat head monster. We also have a couple of blue pit females Elvira and Satanica, and 2 young white male pits we added to the team this year Crockett and Bowie who are replacements for our precious Buddy who was gored last year. All our dogs are accustomed to wearing Kevlar and their thick leather spiked collars for throat and body protection from the wild pigs.

My husband started the training by trapping a Coyote in a live trap and penned him up near the dogs. Daily Bill took the dogs to the pen and let them see and smell that coyote. It was about a week later my husband took our 5 pits and said Your hunting this Coyote today team and your going to get that sucker! He patted Dahmer on the head and said I know you wont let me down. He opened the coyote pen and the dog shot off like a rocket. Bill gave that coyote a few minute head start and he let Dahmer go and that big headed pit was off on the hunt and he let the rest of the team go. Bill jumped on his 4 wheeler and headed down the road toward the sound of barking. It didn't take long before he drove up to see 3 of the dogs running toward the 4 wheeler and Dahmer and Elvira playing tug of war with that dead Coyote. My husband was so excited and was sure he was going to win his bet.

My husband trapped and released a few more coyotes over the next few months and ordered some wolf skins and wolf howl calls. The dogs where into the game and they seemed to enjoy the coyote bashings more than they enjoyed hunting pigs. Bill would go out at night and place the wolf pelt and blow the call and the pits would tear across the ranch searching for the skin. When they found the skin they would play tug of war. The plan was going better than I could have ever imagined especially when Dahmer heard the Coyotes howling one night disappeared and came home dragging up a bloody dead Coyote. My husband laughed and said they are ready, so we made plans for the trip back to Montana.

The dogs always love going bye bye and they got what they wanted on this trip in the old beat up ford truck. We arrived on my brother n laws ranch ate some elk steaks and downed a few Shiner Bock beers never once discussing what was to happen tomorrow night after we rested from the road trip. As we ate our steak watching the sun set we could hear the wolves howl in the distance and the best as a pit bull could Dahmer howled back my husband laughed and said boy tomorrow your going to win me a trip to Hawaii and laughed. Dahmer and the pack looked like he was ready to hunt now.

It was about noon when Sam came in from checking cows and was pissed like I have never seen him before. How many damn cows do I have to lose before the worthless Government does something about this he said! Bill stood up hugged his brother and said tonight I'm going to show you what the worlds greatest dogs can do to those mangy mongrels. Sam being clueless to what Bill did with the pits over the last few months looked skeptical.

We had a great meal and discussed the difference in gun laws between Texas and Montana and when we where done I went outside to help Bill get the dogs ready. Sam having never hunted pigs with dogs was shocked when we dressed all 5 pits in Kevlar armor adorned with their thick spiked black collars. The dogs understand what is about to transpire I could see the excitement it was like watching a group of kids going to Chucky Cheese. My husband loaded his 17 mag and Sam loaded his 22-250 the loaded up the dogs and hit the road. I rode in the middle because I'm a real American woman and wouldn't miss this for the world.

The sun has been down for a couple of hours and we where sitting on a ridge line in the truck when the wolves started to howl. They sounded like they where real close and Dahmer howled back and was answered. My husband let Dahmer and the pack out of the pen in the truck and it was all we could do to restrain all 5 dogs when my husband released Dahmer and he shot off towards the howl and then we released the other 4. We decided at the last minute to put a tracking device on Dahmer because we are in unfamiliar territory but they where not gone for 10 minutes before we heard the celebration barks that they give when they find what they are looking for.

Bill and Sam grab their guns and take off down the hill and disappear into the trees. I start the truck and head down the road till I come up to a farm road on the right and head down. The beeper on the location device is beeping like crazy when I drive up on a scene like you could never imagine. Dahmer and Elvira have the largest male wolf I have ever seen even in a picture, Dahmer has the wolf by his face shaking him like a rag doll while Satanica is locked on his right rear quarter shaking also. The other 3 have killed a smaller female and are also playing tug of war. I thought in a pack the wolves would counter attack as a group but I think they never imagined Armored monsters like my babies coming straight out of the night with the sole purpose to bringing them to daddy. My husband came out of the woods with Sam and Sam raised his rifle and shot the alpha male through the center killing him dead. The smile that hit my husbands face was priceless when he told Sam, I told you so brother and laughed. Bill you proved me wrong again, Sam said as he inspected that Monster wolf. I leashed up my babies and put them into the truck.

Over the next week my dogs led us to 8 more wolves on neighboring ranches as we blew the minds of the people hardest hit by the illegal reintroduction of the Canadian grey wolves. Nobody up here believed for a moment that 5 armored fat headed pit bulls could bring temporary peace to the country side. Sam a week after we left drove to a Pit Bull Ranch in South Carolina and bought 3 for himself to train and we left him with Crockett. Just to let you know Im writing my story of my husband, brother n law and my armored babies from a beach in Hawaii while the boys are fishing.


----------



## brownitsdown84

Wow what a story. I'm not suprised at all though. Wolves being the top predator out there aren't ever really challenged or attacked unless it's from another wolf. But idk they are some big mean killers.. 
I'd love some pics of these dogs


----------



## boomstick




----------



## snortwheeze

How bout better yet, pics of Hawaii . What a story, I believe every bit of it. 


Sent from my SPH-M830


----------



## -Axiom-

The wolf killer.

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/caucasianowtcharka.htm


----------



## Copper15

-Axiom- said:


> The wolf killer.
> 
> http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/caucasianowtcharka.htm


Vary interesting with the pits. ^I don't think these dogs would need the vests as much with that really thick fur. Looks like they would have a few more pounds advantage and possibly faster running than a pit.


----------



## Falk

Great story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yardman

Awesome story! Great looking pit! I bet that was fun huntin! Congrats and enjoy the sun!


----------



## snortwheeze

Sounds like u may have a $ adventure on your hands also 
You mentioned they views being something from a dream 


Sent from my SPH-M830


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

Only problem is a wolf dog has to have lots of fur in order for the wolves to not get a hold of it. I would think a pit bull wouldn't have a chance against two wolves and they could get a good grip on it to kill it fast. Try grabbing any skin on a mountain dog or a breed like it.


----------



## Sprytle

Do you have a pic with their vests and collars on?? I think that would be cool to see!!


----------



## Trophy Specialist

The perfect attack on wolves would be dogs on the ground and eagles from the sky.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

Trophy Specialist said:


> The perfect attack on wolves would be dogs on the ground and eagles from the sky.
> 
> hunting wolves with a golden eagle in Mongolia. KazajstÃ¡n-Ky - YouTube


Mongolia knows how to get it done!


----------



## Yardman

Now that is bad ***!!!!


----------



## jackbob42

That's probably about the same size of wolves them pitts could handle.
I doubt they could handle the wolves I've seen.

4 or 5 pitts might handle one wolf , but they couldn't handle a wolf one on one.


----------



## boomstick

Sprytle said:


> Do you have a pic with their vests and collars on?? I think that would be cool to see!!



Heres a video off YouTube that shows Dogo's armored up.


----------



## Ed Kurzawa

I saw a story a while back of a Dogo killing a cougar that attacked a couple young children.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sullyxlh

They need to send a few of those dogs to Ferguson MO and let them loose in the crowds...


----------



## boomstick

Ed Kurzawa said:


> I saw a story a while back of a Dogo killing a cougar that attacked a couple young children.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Ed, when these dogos get armored up and spiked collars, I'd put them up against wolfs. Once they get a hold of an Alfa male the rest of the pack will run with there tails between there legs! It's my only hope to reak havoc on these dogs from hell.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

Ed Kurzawa said:


> I saw a story a while back of a Dogo killing a cougar that attacked a couple young children.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


All more the reason to transplant the wolves down into the big cities. With all the put bulls running loose if they did kill a wolf that would be the place to do it.


----------

